# Specialized 2FO Flat - Erfahrungen?



## KarinS (20. Mai 2016)

hat die jemand schon mal probiert? Falls ja, wie ist da der Unterschied vom Grip und der Passform zu den Five Ten's?


----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte die mal probeweise im Laden an den Füßen. Ich finde sie breiter als die 5.10, hatte aber das Problem, dass der Schuh beim abrollen seitlich hart auf den Fuß gedrückt hat (ne Falte oder so), sowas kann ich nicht leider... aber wie der Grip auf dem Pedal ausschaut, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (23. Mai 2016)

Leider habe ich (noch) keine Erfahrung mit den Five Ten´s, fahre aber die Ladys Version der Specialized 2FO.
Ich finde den Schuh angenehm zu tragen (habe einen normalen-breiten Fuß), allerdings reibe ich mir ständig die Socken am großen Zeh durch, es reibt aber nicht spürbar.

Ich würde ihn eher als Sommerschuh empfehlen, unter 15°C wird es schnell kalt. Deshalb kommen ab Herbst auch ein paar Five Ten´s in den Schrank

Den Grip finde ich gut, bin ihn schon mit verschiedenen Flatpedalen gefahren.
Das Gummi der Sohle ist im Gegesatz zu den Five Ten von meinem Freund recht bröselig. Nach einem Jahr fehlt an einer Stelle schon einiges an Material (evtl. mach ich heute abend mal ein Bild von)

Die Sohle ist schon recht steif, aber ich kann darin trotzdem gut laufen, auch bei Tragepassagen.

Was mich etwas stört ist die Reinigung. An sich trockent der Schuh sehr schnell und das Obermaterial lässt sich sehr schön abwischen, aber die Belüftungslöcher vorn und an der Seite bekommt man quasi nicht mehr sauber nach einer Matschrunde.


----------



## KarinS (23. Mai 2016)

@ Drahteseli, merci für den Bericht! Denke dann werden es wohl doch wieder Five Ten werden...


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Mai 2016)

Ich find den 2FO sehr gut und habe oben beschriebenen Probleme nicht!
Außerdem finde ich das Gummi um die Schnürsenkel zu sichern super!
Stylisch sind sie auch!
Ich würde sie wieder kaufen-Grip ist auch gut!


----------



## mtbbee (30. Mai 2016)

Ich verkaufe gerade welche in 38 im Bikemarkt, der einzige Verkaufsgrund ist die Farbe - lila ist nicht so mein Ding, wenn dann eher Pink (reimt sich sogar  
Ansonsten eine echte Empfehlung wer mit 5.10. nicht klar kommt, Grip z.b. ist super


----------



## KarinS (31. Mai 2016)

@mtbbee : wie fällt der denn aus? Ich habe Gr. 37, allerdings eher Tendenz zu Gr. 36....


----------



## KarinS (5. Juli 2016)

also nachdem ich den Schuh jetzt selber getestet habe, finde ich das es Welten sind vom Grip im Vergleich zu einem Five Ten Schuh (Vergleich mit einem uralt Carver, Freerider Contact und VXi). Vom Gefühl her finde ich die Specialized Sohle beim gehen härter und rutschiger (z.B. auf nassen Wurzeln). Bin sowohl den Specialized als auch den Five Ten mit den gleichen Pedalen gefahren (Number Nine von Syntace) und fand den Unterschied wirklich krass. Schade, da ich den Specialized von der Optik her ansprechender fand als den aktuellen
VXi von Five Ten.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2016)

Wer den ultimativen Klebegrip der FiveTen Bikeschuhe braucht, wird wahrscheinlich mit keinem anderen Schuh zufrieden sein. Da hilft nur bei den FiveTen (Bikeschuhen!) bleiben.
Viele Leute sind auch mit wesentlich weniger Haftung noch vollkommen zufrieden (ich gehöre da auch dazu). Aussagen in der Richtung "hat guten Grip" sind daher immer subjektiv und nicht übertragbar. Der eine ist eben glücklich mit weniger Grip, der andere nicht. Objektiv ist mir aber noch keine andere Sohle über den Weg gelaufen, die dermaßen klebrig ist wie das Gummi der FiveTen Bikeschuhe, insbesondere das Mi6 Gummi.


----------



## KarinS (5. Juli 2016)

da hast Du recht @scylla! Ich bin es so gewohnt und möchte die klebrige Five Ten Sohle nicht missen, das habe ich auch daraus gelernt (inkl. bleibende Erinnerung von einem Cut am Knie vom Pedalabrutscher mit dem Specialized Schuh)


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2016)

autsch!

For the records: die etwas härteren Sohlen von FiveTen, so wie FiveTen sie z.B. an den eigenen Zustiegschuhen verbaut, oder Adidas an den Bike- und Zustiegschuhen, brauchst du dann auch nicht zu probieren, die werden dir wahrscheinlich genauso wenig gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (5. Juli 2016)

danke für den Hinweis, werde ich mir merken


----------



## xlacherx (5. Juli 2016)

Die Schuhe sind ans ich gut. Sind sehr angenehm zu tragen und lassen sich auch gut Reinigen (Dank der Gummierten Oberfläche) 
ABER 
Die Sohle find ich nicht so geil. Der Grip ist gut - aber bei mir Reist der Gummi sehr schnell aus.


----------



## Jojo10 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin letztes Jahr den 2FO gefahren und seit diesem Jahr den Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL.
Der Adidas ist in allen Belangen der bessere Schuh. Grip, Verschleiß, Handling, Winddichtheit, Atmungsfähigkeit, Wasserabweisung, Optik (subjektiv). Wenn die Adidas an deinen Fuß passen, gibt es keinen Grund den 2FO zu kaufen.

Gruß

PS.: Sorry, Ladies only, bin schon weg ;-)


----------

